# Stihl 011 AVT not oiling



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Have repaired dozens of box store chain saws. Am working on 1st Stihl, don't have a service manual.
Getting ready to remove oiler mechanism to see why it's not emitting oil to bar.
I'm submitting this thread to find out from someone knowledgable of this model, where is the source of the pulse that operates the oiler? is it easy to get to? has this ever been the problem with the oiler?
Any and all tips will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very easy to get to , its a diaphragm pump that i believe runs off of engine impulse. I have worked on many of these but never had an oiler issue.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks,
Have found since the original post that the pulse that operates the diaphragm, comes from a port that appears from the crankcase to under the edge of the pump cover, similar, or identical, to the carb pulse port.
Thanks again,


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just on a side note , parts for this saw are hard to come by . Many items are no longer available from stihl so you may need to locate parts on ebay or elsewhere.


----------

